# Sunscreen for the little ones..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I use 50 on Baby*s ears and on his nose and bum..and still he gets red on his ear tips  I need to go and get SUN BLOCK...

What do you other Chi mummy*s use on your kids?

Here in Norway it*s almost never summer, so Baby is extra sensitiv too it (and also he is very smooth coated and creme color), because it*s rarely hot her... 

:foxes15:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got dog sunscreen on Amazon,made especially for dogs.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Is that the tiny bottle with blue and yellow on the label? 

Anyone know if regular spf is ok for dogs?? I use one from the drugstore..Eucerin spf 50 creme gel..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/your-account/order-history/ref=oh_aui_search?opt=ab&search=sunscreen
i use this one


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Regular sunblock is dangerous to dogs.

I have one by Doggles brand from the pet store and I've been happy with it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG why is it dangerous???


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It has zinc oxide in it. Not good stuff.

Zinc Poisoning in Dogs | petMD

Dog sunscreen is made to be safe. Best stick with that.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh Dear, thank you for telling me !!! I did not known!!!


----------

